# Turkey Sandwich Spread



## Ol-blue (Nov 24, 2007)

I like to make up this sandwich spread using up my dark meat that my family does not care for. It is great with white or dark meat. The cranberries add a slight sweet flavor.
Enjoy! Debbie

Turkey Sandwich Spread







TURKEY; Leftover, Shredded.
MAYONNAISE OR SALAD DRESSING; Or Combination Of Both, To Taste.
CELERY; Finely Chopped, To Taste.
BLACK PEPPER; To Taste.
CRANBERRIES; Sweetened, Dried, To Taste.
_____

Shred turkey and combine all ingredients in a bowl.
Mix together thoroughly.
Spread filling on your favorite bread.
_____


----------



## QSis (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds delicious to me, Debbie!

If you don't have dried cranberries, maybe fresh grapes or chopped apples would be nice, and make it a lunch salad, served in lettuc cups!  mmm!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 24, 2007)

Miss Debbie...Thanks for reminding me. 



Love grapes in chicken/turkey salad....Miss Lee


----------



## Ol-blue (Nov 24, 2007)

You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------

